# NS Suburban project



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

Well... these are the parts i have:

Frame: white NS Suburban
Fork: Marzocchi DJ2 2006 which is brown
Rims: Black atomlabs pimp 26'
hubs: rear: halo djd ss 10T - front: dimension 20'
tires: maxxis hollyroller 2.4' x 26
seatpost: thomsom
brakes: only the rear one - formula oro 18k
stem: funn rippa (black)
bar: funn fat boy dh (black)
headset: FSA pig DH pro
sprocket: oddysey MDS 27t (black)
chain: KMC coolchain
grips: Ody ruffians (black)

and the parts i will buy are:

cranks: black deity vendetta
seat: snafu medaris (brown)
pedals: primo balance (brown)

what do u think? leave a comment pls...

pics of what i have right now:





































Frame, Cranks and pedals were sold



















that's not my bar anymore










and the coming parts are:

Black deitys vendetta cranks










Brown Primo Balance magnesium pedals










Seat: snafu medaris










am i in the right way?

im not really sure about pedals, i would apprecciate your comments and suggestions....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks good. I've heard good things about those pedals.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

nice stuff


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

odyssey trailmix pedals are super sick


----------



## Jackf40 (Apr 24, 2007)

looks sooooooo sick
gonna be an awesome bike!!!


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

sweet build man. 
i am finishing all the changes on my suburban.

i got some we the people cranks with ti spindle and profile 23t sprocket
hope pro 2 20mm front and khe geisha freecoaster rear with 11t driver
24" arrow frx rims and hopefully soon to have some 24" schwalbe tabletops


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks for the comments...
im looking forward to ride it.. but these holidays are gettin longer the deliver

i will post in a days


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Brown on white looks great. For me the pedals would not work. Looks like no grip. But may be OK for you. I need lots of pins in the right location. But I like the look of matching brown. I did a white fork with white pedals..


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

The pedals don't look like they have that much grip to me, but they should be light.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

well if pedals dont have enough grip you could always cut out pieces of your soles so that they grip. The oro brakes are supposed to be good, damn good actually. I love the fork, NS makes the best frames available to me in my opinion, and the black, white and brown combo is sick dude!!

just a tip if you wanna change the colour of your components. Go full matt black except the stem...make that metallic pink...You can check the NS owner dude's bike on the ns website under -news-, then scroll a little. Seriously you'll fall in love with that colour scheme. But yeah of course I'm not saying your colours are worse than that =).


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

I personally love ns bikes they look really good give us a ride report once your done!


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

im going to second the trailmix pedals i rode them and fell in love just wish i hadnt bought my dmrs. I personally don't like the primos especially once the bike touches dirt all the knurling gets clogged


also for a super cheap lightweight pedal look at the dmr v8s i personally run them and they are the grippest pedal i have ran


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

I have primos on my BMX, they seem to attract much more dirt than normal pedals.


----------



## zephyr11 (Nov 8, 2007)

any updates?
would really love to see it built!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

If you can muster the price... Sealed trailmixes or and of the DMR v's are glorious. Just got my v12 mags and I love 'em!!

So far, sick, sick build.


----------



## aeffertz91 (Aug 20, 2007)

the pedals look sick! haha.
match the forks and whatnot. on a dry day they'll work perfect.


----------



## miguel ep (Dec 16, 2007)

i really dunno what to do since im not sure about the pedals...
i was thinking in some brown NS legeaters.. but they are difficult to get them here (peru)
so now im thinking about atomlab trailkings but they are black


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

IMO leg eaters look pretty stupid, wellgo mg-1's are nice pedals too, i may be getting some for my bmx in a couple of days, There lighter than odyssey pc's


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

nice line-up on the spec list so far. Slam that fork just a bit and you'll be golden, I've got the same one set at 55mm right now, although I wouldn't necessarily say you should go that low...
don't worry about the color of the peds so much, or even the grip, it's overrated... 
Atomlab pedals are alright, nice cnc work on them, decent weight, and the best part is their super duper low profile, but their bushings aren't very strong. They can develop play and wobble somewhat easily.
If you want color selection and decent price, look at the trusty Odyssey Cielenki (JC) or the Animal Hamiltons, both decent mix of everything for the price. Or trailmix is a solid bet too. Lots of other great pedals out there, but mostly all overpriced.
And seriously, I wouldn't worry so much about how many pins or what the grip looks like, it's mostly all jive coming over from mtb converts feeling the need for more and sharper pins. Much more necessary on sloppy dh courses than here. Syncros mentals and all that ridiculous stuff.

keep us updated on the build, I'm sure you'll be lovin' it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

True that SATORI. It's more about the shape and profile of the pedals than the number/length of the pins.

If you're deadset on brown pedals... go grab a can of spraypaint.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Ya the syncose pedals look like Chinese tourture devices they have so much grip. lol.


I think the important things to look at a) what the pedal is made of b) sealed bearings c)weight, d)shape, e) pins (like if they come out easy and if there are replacements), and finaly f) price


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

DJskeet said:


> Ya the syncose pedals look like Chinese tourture devices they have so much grip. lol.
> 
> I think the important things to look at a) what the pedal is made of b) sealed bearings c)weight, d)shape, e) pins (like if they come out easy and if there are replacements), and finaly f) price


...another thing I believe to be pretty overrated here, at least in my experiences, is the sealed bearing thing. Unless you're regularly going mud-bogging on your street sessions, then I think it's just unnecessary money spent (unless you store your bike outside in the rain and snow, but in that case even sealed will usually go to junk). I've been going unsealed for a few seasons now with no problems... 
now, there are a few pedals out there that will develop a rattle fairly easily with the unsealed versions (like the horror stories from pedals of days past that all this phobia was written about), but that's just a gamble I've been willing to take in order to save the usual 25-70 bucks... 
Right now riding a set of 2+ year old hammies unsealed, a set of odsy twisted pc's, and have yet to put much time on them, but just scored a set of unsealed trailmixes. 
It's another story on my DH/FR/XC/etc. "mountain" bikes.


----------

